# I gladly obliged



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá!

Traduzi "gladly obliged" como "agradeci satisfeito". Está correto? Eis o texto:

Thrilled by the idea that my audience was actually interested in what I was saying, I gladly obliged.

Obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

Neste caso _'to oblige' _significa agradar a alguém fazendo alguma coisa de que essa pessoa gosta. Consequentemente eu traduziria por '_alegremente fiz-lhes a vontade_', ou seja, 'despejei' tudo o que tinha a dizer.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Alternativamente, sugeriria:

... condescendi com deleite.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Uma aternativa seria ....agradeci penhoradamente


----------



## almufadado

"... correspondi aos ensejos deles"

E é caso para dizer "be carefull what you wish for !"


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> "... correspondi aos ensejos deles"
> 
> E é caso para dizer "be carefull what you wish for !"


 
Deve querer dizer '_desejos_', não, almufadado? (como se deduz, aliás, pela frase em inglês). '_Ensejo_' significa oportunidade, ocasião.

Já agora, insisto em que, neste caso, '_to oblige_' não significa agradecer.


----------



## fernandobn97007

A meu ver
*gladly obliged* vem na mesma linha de *much obliged* significam 

_Rur._ Thankful and owing a debt of gratitude. _A: Sit down, Elmer, and have a drink on me. B: Much obliged._


----------



## Brass

Concordo com o Carfer; no contexto, "obliged" deve ser entendido como "acedi", "fiz-lhe a vontade".
Não caberia utilizar como "agradecido".
Segundo o Michaelis:
"*I am obliged to you for this* fico-lhe obrigado por isto"
"*we are much obliged* ficamos muito obrigados"
mas, também temos, na mesma fonte:
"*1* obrigar, forçar, compelir.* 2* *obse&shy;quiar*, favorecer".

No texto: "Animado pela ideia de que meu público estava efetivamente interessado no que eu dizia, acedi, com alegria"
"Animado pela ideia de que meu público estava efetivamente interessado no que eu dizia, alegremente fiz-lhes a vontade".

Maria Leopoldina: podemos ter mais um pouco do contexto? Talvez a frase anterior, para sabermos o que o público pediu?


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Okay, Brass. O narrador está descrevendo três medos nos negócios.

Tony helped him. "Fear. The second fear."
"Right," Thompson acknowledged. "Can you move on to the second fear? We're running out of time here."
Thrilled by the idea that my audience was actually interested in what I was saying, I gladly obliged.

Obrigada.


----------



## Brass

Oi, Maria!
Acho que isto resolve a questão. O Thompson solicita: "Pode pular para o segundo dos medos? Nosso tempo está acabando".
Portanto, o consultor acede ao pedido do Thompson. Assim, acredito que o Carfer estava certo, já no primeiro post, com '_alegremente fiz-lhes a vontade_'. Minha única observação ficaria quanto ao "fiz-lhe*s*" pois, tendo sido uma solicitação de uma pessoa (o Thompson), talvez devamos usar "fiz-lh*e*", para uma melhor concordância.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu acho que não, ele apenas agradeceu o interesse, e prosseguiu.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Deve querer dizer '_desejos_', não, almufadado? (como se deduz, aliás, pela frase em inglês). '_Ensejo_' significa oportunidade, ocasião.
> 
> Já agora, insisto em que, neste caso, '_to oblige_' não significa agradecer.



Ensejo = ocasião adequada

A ocasião era adequada a que ele dissesse o que eles queriam ouvir, e ele disse.

Mas pode usar "desejos" se achar que é o seu ensejo, mas sabe eu, por haver tão poucas oportunidade, aproveitei este ensejo para construir a frase assim. 

Neste caso "to oblige" quer de facto ou de fato (ou mesmo de paletó  )  quer dizer fazer a vontade.

Carfer, I am much obliged to you for your remarks.
If you want me to use "desejo" instead of "ensejo", I will gladly obliged you.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Obrigada a todos pela colaboração.


----------



## almufadado

De nada, You just ask and I... we will obliged you any time.

Só uns links para não restarem dúvidas :

http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/oblige

http://simple.wiktionary.org/wiki/oblige


----------



## coolbrowne

Lamento, mas absolutamente não!





fernandobn97007 said:


> Uma aternativa seria ....agradeci penhoradamente


Não há que confundir: (***)
a expressão idiomática "much obliged" que (por sorte) corresponde perfeitamente a "muito obrigado"
o verbo "to oblige", que significa aquiescer, fazer a vontade (a alguém)
A mesma confusão ocorre em:





fernandobn97007 said:


> ...*gladly obliged* vem na mesma linha de *much obliged* ...


E se repete aqui:





fernandobn97007 said:


> ... ele apenas agradeceu o interesse, e prosseguiu.


Correto está *Carfer*:





Carfer said:


> ...'_to oblige_' não significa agradecer.


 (***) Analogamente, em português, não há que confundir a expressão idiomática "muito obrigado" (agradecimento) com o verbo obrigar.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Coolbrowne, obrigada pelas explicações.


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Analogamente, em português, não há que confundir a expressão idiomática "muito obrigado" (agradecimento) com o verbo obrigar.


 

No sentido de '_obrigar_' como forçar ou impor, certamente que não. Mas '_obrigado_', mesmo que já não tenhamos presente a conexão, é na realidade o particípio de _'obrigar(-se)_', usado no sentido passivo, no sentido de ficar devedor, ficar obrigado por algum favor recebido. Nessa acepção corresponde, como refere, ao _'much obliged'_ inglês, cuja raiz é a mesma. Só que realmente não era essa a acepção de '_oblige_' na pergunta da Maria Leopoldina.


----------

